# Few Questions regarding undervolting on Windows 11.



## ADTS001 (Sep 19, 2022)

I was trying to undervolt and I’ve disabled all vm related stuff and now it works. I was wondering if I applied the undervolt and then turn on virtual machine platform. Will the undervolt still work? Since Throttlestop will show offsets as 0.000.

Is windows 11 affecting intel xtu and throttlestop or only throttlestop?

What is the system agent in throttlestop?

My CPU i5-6300U has max 3 Ghz speed but never reaches it even with undervolt applied. It usually stays at max 2.83 Ghz. It rarely reaches 2.91 Ghz. It never reaches 3 Ghz.

Should I use static or adaptive undervolt?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 19, 2022)

ADTS001 said:


> Will the undervolt still work?


Probably not. Do some testing to find out.



ADTS001 said:


> ThrottleStop will show offsets as 0.000.


In a VM, ThrottleStop does not have access to the CPU voltage control register. This means that ThrottleStop cannot write voltage information to this register and ThrottleStop cannot read voltage information from this register. Here is a guide that shows what Windows 11 virtualization features need to be disabled.









						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com
				






ADTS001 said:


> Is windows 11 affecting intel xtu and throttlestop


Yes. When ThrottleStop is being blocked from accessing the voltage control register, Intel XTU will not be able to access this register either.



ADTS001 said:


> max 3 GHz speed


Many Intel CPUs rarely if ever run at their max 1 core active speed. Window's has lots of background tasks that constantly wake up additional cores. This interferes with the maximum multiplier from being used. Post some screenshots of the FIVR and TPL windows so I can see your settings if you need help.

Edit - I recommend using adaptive voltage on a laptop. Less voltage when a CPU is lightly loaded reduces power consumption and heat.


----------



## ADTS001 (Sep 20, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Probably not. Do some testing to find out.
> 
> 
> In a VM, ThrottleStop does not have access to the CPU voltage control register. This means that ThrottleStop cannot write voltage information to this register and ThrottleStop cannot read voltage information from this register. Here is a guide that shows what Windows 11 virtualization features need to be disabled.
> ...


Ok. Thanks for the information.




 I cannot select the set multiplier. When I click it nothing happens. This is a screenshot of my config. Should I use adaptive or static with this config? What is IccMax?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2022)

ADTS001 said:


> I cannot select the set multiplier


It sounds like your computer is using Speed Shift Technology. Do you see *SST* in green on the main ThrottleStop screen? The Set Multiplier value is obsolete when Speed Shift Technology is enabled. If you want to lower your CPU speed you will need to adjust the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. This new setting replaces Set Multiplier. 

In the FIVR window it shows that your default turbo ratios are 30 and 29. Your CPU does not support any overclocking. Using ThrottleStop to set both of your turbo ratios to 30 does not accomplish anything. The CPU will ignore this request. When both cores are active, the maximum turbo multiplier is 29. Set the turbo ratios back to the default values, 30 and 29.

Adaptive voltage is best for laptops..

The FIVR monitoring table shows that Speed Shift EPP is set to 178. For maximum performance, try using a Windows power plan that sets this to about 84. A power plan that uses a high EPP value can limit maximum performance on some computers. You can also try checking the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen and then you can adjust the EPP value on the main screen. 

IccMax is the current going to your CPU. I set this limit to the maximum, 255.75, for both the core and the cache. It is just a limit. Setting IccMax high prevents this setting from causing any throttling.


----------



## ADTS001 (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you for helping me. I really appreciate it.



unclewebb said:


> It sounds like your computer is using Speed Shift Technology. Do you see *SST* in green on the main ThrottleStop screen? The Set Multiplier value is obsolete when Speed Shift Technology is enabled. If you want to lower your CPU speed you will need to adjust the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window. This new setting replaces Set Multiplier.
> 
> In the FIVR window it shows that your default turbo ratios are 30 and 29. Your CPU does not support any overclocking. Using ThrottleStop to set both of your turbo ratios to 30 does not accomplish anything. The CPU will ignore this request. When both cores are active, the maximum turbo multiplier is 29. Set the turbo ratios back to the default values, 30 and 29.
> 
> ...


Yes the SST is green. I cannot disable it in my BIOS/UEFI because I use a Surface Pro 4 and it’s BIOS is very limited.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 21, 2022)

ADTS001 said:


> I cannot disable it in my BIOS


There is nothing wrong with Speed Shift Technology. It is just a new way to control Intel CPUs. No need to disable it. 

For maximum performance, try to find a Windows power plan that sets the EPP value to 84 or less. The Windows High Performance power plan typically sets this to 0 and the Balanced power plan often times sets EPP to 84. This can vary from one computer to the next. Individual manufacturers can program their own EPP values. 

You can check what EPP value is being used by looking in the FIVR monitoring table. Your present setting of 178 for EPP will interfere with maximum performance. A high EPP value like this might be OK when running on battery power.


----------



## ADTS001 (Sep 22, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> There is nothing wrong with Speed Shift Technology. It is just a new way to control Intel CPUs. No need to disable it.
> 
> For maximum performance, try to find a Windows power plan that sets the EPP value to 84 or less. The Windows High Performance power plan typically sets this to 0 and the Balanced power plan often times sets EPP to 84. This can vary from one computer to the next. Individual manufacturers can program their own EPP values.
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks.


----------

